
Columbia Graduate Students Vote Overwhelmingly to Unionize - okintheory
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/09/nyregion/columbia-graduate-students-union-vote.html?link_id=2&can_id=&source=email-victory-at-columbia&email_referrer=victory-at-columbia&email_subject=victory-at-columbia
======
asimjalis
The headline is misleading—only 46% of the students voted to unionize, which
is not overwhelming.

1602/3500 = 45.8%

